# Hello



## IWriteUWrite (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess I need to make a post here before I can use the other forums. I frequented this site some in the past, took awhile away from it (and writing) and have decided to begin writing a little more (for fun if nothing else) and I always enjoyed spending some free time here, seeing everyone's ideas, helping critique works, etc... but I couldn't remember my old username so I made a new one.

There ya go.


----------



## Mistique (Jun 9, 2009)

Well nice to meet you and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, and enjoy!


Nickie


----------



## Niko90 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I hope you have fun in here


----------

